# felt paper and ice/water shield



## BamBamm5144

stombaugh85 said:


> Anyone leave the paper on the I&w, just nail it down?
> Easy tear off for the next guy but still serves its purpose.


Umm, is this a serious comment?


----------



## FSCROB

stombaugh85 said:


> Anyone leave the paper on the I&w, just nail it down?
> Easy tear off for the next guy but still serves its purpose.


How does it serve the same purpose? The product is meant to adhere to the building not allowing any air space. Air space equals a place for water to sit and freeze. Please give me a list of all the houses you did this. :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## FSCROB

The only time we use felt is when the client specifically specs it. I have a client that owns apartments and he will not allow us to use synthetics.
Other then that client we use Titanium exclusively with Grace select. 
Of course most of our roofs are metal.


----------



## stombaugh85

BamBamm5144 said:


> Umm, is this a serious comment?





FSCROB said:


> How does it serve the same purpose? The product is meant to adhere to the building not allowing any air space. Air space equals a place for water to sit and freeze. Please give me a list of all the houses you did this. :laughing::thumbup:


Somewhat of a serious comment. Let me back up first by saying I have never done this but has crossed my mind when its 90 + and the wind is blowing . . 

As for FSCROB, The only shingle that sits flat is a 3-tab, all architecture ones have double layers on nail line. There is a air space under every shingle. You telling me that under every shingle water will sit and freeze? If you got freezing and thawing problems you have other issues. 

Are you also claiming the flat paper will turn into an air gap if not removed and cause freezing issues? 
The product is meant for the nail punctures through the shingles to seal so water cannot back up during ice heaves . 

Leaving the paper on will help on tear-off but stills seals the nails.


----------



## superseal

Minus the sticky part, you're right. 

The only time I'll do it though is when I'm building up an area on occasion, but the first layer is always stuck.


----------



## FSCROB

You put underlayment on a roof to allow the water a path of escape if it does blow under the shingle. You have many shingle types that have air space such as tile, slate, cedar and metal. Dimensional shingles if installed properly should not have an air space.
Up in the north ice damming is very common due to snow loads. Water travels uphill all the time in the water making its way under shingles and if the paper is not glued to the roof deck it will find its way in the house. 
I know it is difficult to put grace down when it is above 70 degrees outside, but it has to be done properly.
We do roofs all over the country in all types of environments and I realize that everyone does it differently.


----------

